
Theverge.com scores 25/100 on Google's Pagespeed Insights tool (mobile) - green-eclipse
https://developers.google.com/speed/pagespeed/insights/?url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.theverge.com%2F&tab=mobile
======
wpskidd
Pagespeed (and my favorite: Gtmetrix), are very revealing. You would be
surprised how many big, tech-savvy companies have abysmally performing
websites.

It is also interesting to see the details of all the baggage that something
like a single YouTube embed inflicts on your site performance. Sometimes it is
over 50 individual server calls as well!

I honestly believe that Google has been downplaying how much this hurts your
search rankings. The best first step for improving SEO (IMHO) is to make your
page load fast. Usually, it is a fairly easy fix and your visitors will be
rewarded as well.

------
iruoy
With an adblocker it's a very fast site and I like how it looks and reads.

However I turned it off after I saw this and immediately the frontpage took
~4x as long to load and only showed a black screen for most of that time.

~~~
green-eclipse
Verge loads an absolute crapton of 3rd party trackers and scripts. It's
absurd. Ghostery has a field day on that site.

------
whalabi
I recently rejigged some of unlikekinds.com for performance and accessibility
and climbed up Google fairly significantly, pretty much overnight.

I can only imagine The Verge would be pulling in a lot more traffic and ad
dollars if they did the same.

But then, maybe the effect of all the links to the site completely outweighs
any negative effect from slowness.

That said, if the site is really experienced that slowly, it might be that a
high proportion of users give up before a page loads.

